# Remote-Deploy mit Maven?!



## Luke.Skywalker (19. Apr 2012)

Mahlzeit ...

Bei meinem Maven-Projekt muss ich stets lokal ein "mvn clean install" ausführen und das dabei erstellte Paket auf den Server kopieren, welches dort vom JBoss automatisch installiert wird.

Ich Frage mich daher, ob es möglich ist dem "mvn install" eine Art Destination-Uri zu geben?
Quasi ... mvn clean install "123.123.123.10"?


Danke & Gruß,
Luke


----------



## Andgalf (19. Apr 2012)

Luke.Skywalker hat gesagt.:


> Quasi ... mvn clean install "123.123.123.10"?



So zwar nicht ganz, aber mit Profilen und dem  maven  wagon plugin geht das:
Maven Wagon plugin - Maven Wagon Plugin


----------



## maki (19. Apr 2012)

Hi,

ein Maven "install" bzw. "deploy" hat rein gar nix mit dem installieren bzw. deplyoen auf Application Servern zu tun, sondern schlicht mit dem kopieren der Artifakte ins lokale Maven repo (mvn install) bzw. in ein Remote repository (mvn deploy).

Maven ist kein Deployment Tool.

Nachdem das nun klar ist, hier ein Link zum JBoss Maven Plugin: JBoss Maven Plugin - Introduction

Damit kann man auf JBoss Server deployen, ob das allerdings sinnvoll/stabil/empfehlenswert ist, ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## Andgalf (19. Apr 2012)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> ein Maven "install" bzw. "deploy" hat rein gar nix mit dem installieren bzw. deplyoen auf Application Servern zu tun, sondern schlicht mit dem kopieren der Artifakte ins lokale Maven repo (mvn install) bzw. in ein Remote repository (mvn deploy).
> Maven ist kein Deployment Tool.


Das ist natürlich vollkommen korrekt, war nur zu Faul um das aufzuklären 




maki hat gesagt.:


> Nachdem das nun klar ist, hier ein Link zum JBoss Maven Plugin: JBoss Maven Plugin - Introduction
> 
> Damit kann man auf JBoss Server deployen, ob das allerdings sinnvoll/stabil/empfehlenswert ist, ist eine andere Frage.



Habe damit mal vor ca. einem Jahr gearbeitet und da war das nicht sehr stabil, deshalb habe ich was anderes empfohlen. Aber das kann sich mittlerweile auch geändert haben.


----------



## kama (19. Apr 2012)

Hi,

ich würde mir eventuell das Cargo-Maven-Plugin mal anschauen...das ist zwar eigentlich für Funktionale Tests gedacht aber man kann es auch zum deployen verwenden...

Abgesehen davon würde ich dafür auch Profile definieren...

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------

